# Bilateral renal calculi



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Aug 2, 2012)

Dr. did a cystoscopy; bilateral ureteral stent removal; bilateral ureterorenoscopy with laser lithotripsy; bilateral ureteral stent reinsertion.

I have coded this so far:
52332-50
52310-50

I need some help, please..


----------



## TWinsor (Aug 6, 2012)

From what you have listed I would code;

52353-50
52332-50

You cannot code the stent removal when stents are re-inserted.

Hope this helps.


----------

